# Has anyone noticed this ad on the forums?



## Tage (Aug 23, 2012)

I was browsing through this thread (http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/too-much-catalyst-100748/index2.html) in the Casting forum, and in the middle of it is a box that says sponsored ad:

Did You See Our 8¢ Pens?Customized Pens 500 @ 15¢ Ea. =$75 Free SH, No Setup 100% Satisfaction
Promotional Pens and Promotional Products | Amsterdam Printing

Ironic, don't you think?  BTW, I noticed it only appears if you are not logged in.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 23, 2012)

I did not realize that the forum had sponsored ads outside of the vendors.  I had to log out to actually see it.


----------



## David M (Aug 23, 2012)

i checked , not being logged in , and its there , then logged in, rtefreshedthe page ,it was gone . Came back to this thread , were i wasnt logged in and it had it. re freshed the page , being logged in and it is gone ....


----------



## alphageek (Aug 23, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I did not realize that the forum had sponsored ads outside of the vendors.  I had to log out to actually see it.



IAP does not have sponsered ads outside the classifieds.   I'm willing to bet this is something that was in vBulletin that didn't get fully turned off.   This has been reported to Jeff to be looked into.  

Thanks Dave for letting us know!!


----------



## jd99 (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't see it; I just see the Sponsered link banner, guess the firewall stops the add link here.


----------



## jeff (Aug 23, 2012)

I am experimenting with AdSense. 
*
If you are a member and logged on, you will not see the ads.* 

I am investigating ways to generate revenue from the hundreds of visitors we get who use our resources but never join.


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 23, 2012)

When dealing with google and that program, another forum I am on had it and was generating a lot of traffic like you say. Google said that we were flooding the hit counter, and then drug it out for a month or so emailing back and forth till the owner shut off the adsense. So stay on top of them!
:clown:


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 23, 2012)

jeff said:


> I am experimenting with AdSense.
> *
> If you are a member and logged on, you will not see the ads.*
> 
> I am investigating ways to generate revenue from the hundreds of visitors we get who use our resources but never join.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jeff (Aug 23, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> When dealing with google and that program, another forum I am on had it and was generating a lot of traffic like you say. Google said that we were flooding the hit counter, and then drug it out for a month or so emailing back and forth till the owner shut off the adsense. So stay on top of them!
> :clown:



What sometimes happens is that people start banging away on the links, thinking that it helps the site generate revenue. Instead it causes Google to investigate and shut down the account.


----------



## jeff (Aug 23, 2012)

Tage said:


> I was browsing through this thread (http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/too-much-catalyst-100748/index2.html) in the Casting forum, and in the middle of it is a box that says sponsored ad:
> 
> Did You See Our 8¢ Pens?Customized Pens 500 @ 15¢ Ea. =$75 Free SH, No Setup 100% Satisfaction
> Promotional Pens and Promotional Products | Amsterdam Printing
> ...



I found that ironic as well :biggrin:

Once the account goes through all the approval cycles, I'll be able to tailor the kind of ads which show up. I'll try to get rid of things that don't seem appropriate. I don't think that anyone coming here is looking for 8 cent pens anyway, but more tailored ads would be good. 

You all won't see them, but we'll try to make them more appropriate to the kind of visitors we might be getting.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 23, 2012)

alphageek said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > I did not realize that the forum had sponsored ads outside of the vendors. I had to log out to actually see it.
> ...


 
I guess you were wrong Dean.


----------



## jeff (Aug 23, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...



I'm not sure what the intent is of pointing out Dean's error. Really, it became obvious that he was incorrect once I posted. He made an honest attempt to answer with the information he had available. 

It's my fault in that I did not let anyone know this was going to happen. It's been in my job jar for some time and I just happened to find a spare hour last night to make it happen. I had anticipated a very low impact given that logged on members don't see any ads.


----------



## Kretzky (Aug 23, 2012)

I think a number of forums have something similar. If you're a logged in member you don't see the adverts (often inserted between posts). Once you become a member & log in the ads disappear. Good idea, I think all you have to do as Jeff has already said is ensure the ad content is suitable.
David


----------



## Haynie (Aug 23, 2012)

Wait a minute Jeff.  You mean you did not post this for everyone's opinions so people could get all huffy puffy and wrangle on for 30 some pages about how unfair/fair the whole business is?:biggrin:

I am on sites where they have the ads and as long as they are appropriate to the site I really don't mind.  Heck on one site I found a fantastic vendor who I never would have known about otherwise.  Call me weird but I am no longer a paying member of that site so I can see the ads, well that and a few other issues but the ads are main reason.  Living in the boonies I don't have access to the specialty vendors that do advertise.

If you can get some coin for all your efforts here I say go for it.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 23, 2012)

It makes perfectly good sense.  It runs in the background and does not bother members, and may encourage the lurkers to become members.  If it helps to pay for running the site then even more of a benefit.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought there wuz spooks runnin the works. I could use the 95% guarantee for pain removal!!!


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 23, 2012)

I just found I could increase my manhood!!!






(Not really.)


----------



## Toni (Aug 23, 2012)

DurocShark said:


> I just found I could increase my manhood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Haynie (Aug 23, 2012)

DurocShark said:


> I just found I could increase my manhood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff's advertising pen enlargement pills?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 23, 2012)

Haynie said:
			
		

> Jeff's advertising pen enlargement pills?



ROFL... Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## Tage (Aug 25, 2012)

jeff said:


> I am experimenting with AdSense.
> *
> If you are a member and logged on, you will not see the ads.*
> 
> I am investigating ways to generate revenue from the hundreds of visitors we get who use our resources but never join.



I see no problem with that.  I just thought it was ironic it was a company selling 75 cent pens.


----------



## jeff (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm filtering those 8 cent pen ads out as I see them. I'd like to have ads which are at least useful to the people who visit.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2012)

Does the ad read "Pen is enlarged naturally"?


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 27, 2012)

8 cent pens... I wonder if they have a Parker refill and springs...


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2012)

maxman400 said:


> 8 cent pens... I wonder if they have a Parker refill and springs...


 Don't knock 'em.  I bought pens with my business name (not a pen business at the time) on them about 20 years ago.  A couple of them are still aroung and still write......


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 27, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> maxman400 said:
> 
> 
> > 8 cent pens... I wonder if they have a Parker refill and springs...
> ...


I was just thinking "Parts are Parts". LOL Could be used for cheap experimenting.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2012)

maxman400 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > maxman400 said:
> ...


 Maybe you can find out why they can make a click pen for $.39 that works longer than most of the ones we can make using a $10.00 kit.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 27, 2012)

jeff said:


> I am experimenting with AdSense.
> 
> *If you are a member and logged on, you will not see the ads.*
> 
> I am investigating ways to generate revenue from the hundreds of visitors we get who use our resources but never join.


 
I think you should include members that *are* logged in, but are in 'Invisible Stealth' mode. So if we can't see them, then they get plagued by the ads too. 
Yep, I'm using the 'Invisibility Cloak' too, but I'd be happy to change my profile to avoid ads:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Aug 29, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Jeff's advertising pen enlargement pills?



If I turn my Majestic Jr. Into a Majestic will it still be post able?   :biggrin:


----------

